
Attorney General blasts tech, suggests companies be liable for dangerous content - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/02/19/attorney-general-barr-blasts-big-tech-questioning-its-protection-liability-content/
======
jimbob45
"Carrie Goldberg, an attorney who specializes in sexual privacy violations,
offered one example of the potential harm from her own case work: A plaintiff
whose ex repeatedly created fake profiles of him on Grindr, a gay dating app,
putting him at risk for assault.

The ex would “post my client’s geographic information, and then send people”
to his home and workplace, looking for sex, Goldberg said. The plaintiff
repeatedly flagged the issue to Grindr, to no avail, and a subsequent lawsuit
fell short of holding the company accountable in court. Grindr prevailed by
invoking Section 230, she said."

This case seems like you could apply precedent to it. Dating services like
this have been around for decades, using snail mail instead of apps. Surely
someone did something like this back in the day, putting a dating ad in the
singles section of a newspaper or something similar. Did the US sue the postal
service back then? Did they sue the magazine?

------
stevenalowe
Whatever happened to prosecuting perpetrators? I guess there’s no $ in that...

~~~
AnimalMuppet
In addition to prosecutorial laziness, there is also the problem of false
attribution. On the internet, nobody knows that it wasn't the real stevenalowe
that posted that call for violence. People open accounts with other peoples'
names. People discover other peoples' passwords and take over their accounts.
All kinds of spoofing things happen. So "jail the perps" has it's charm, but
be careful to make sure it's the _actual_ perps...

